# Cool Sled



## ranman (Oct 29, 2018)

Picking this up later in the week. I had never seen one before.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2018)

@Freqman1


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a Comet but it is a little different (steer handle) than yours. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

This Hawthorne (bottom of pic) is very similar to the Comets and I would assume by the same maker. V/r Shawn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 29, 2018)

ranman said:


> Picking this up later in the week. I had never seen one before.
> 
> View attachment 891650




Wow , very Cool


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 29, 2018)

ranman said:


> Picking this up later in the week. I had never seen one before.
> 
> View attachment 891650




Great design. I regret having sold mine, that was near mint condition, several years back, and I’m still trying to find a comparable replacement, and with the same steering set up as yours. Thanks for sharing! I wanna say that came out in the late 50’s if memory serves correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranman (Oct 29, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> This Hawthorne (bottom of pic) is very similar to the Comets and I would assume by the same maker. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 891656



Wow Shawn! You have quite the sled selection as well!


----------



## ranman (Oct 29, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Great design. I regret having sold mine, that was near mint condition, several years back, and I’m still trying to find a comparable replacement, and with the same steering set up as yours. Thanks for sharing! I wanna say that came out in the late 50’s if memory serves correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have been told 50’s.


----------



## ranman (Oct 29, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Wow , very Cool



Thanks


----------



## ranman (Nov 2, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Great design. I regret having sold mine, that was near mint condition, several years back, and I’m still trying to find a comparable replacement, and with the same steering set up as yours. Thanks for sharing! I wanna say that came out in the late 50’s if memory serves correct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I may decide to part with this one but no desire to ship something this size.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

ranman said:


> I may decide to part with this one but no desire to ship something this size.



Bikeflights!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the offer, ironically I just picked one up off of CL last night! I’ll post it in this weeks finds on Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## toyman (Nov 3, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> This Hawthorne (bottom of pic) is very similar to the Comets and I would assume by the same maker. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 891656



You have some awesome sleds as nd what a killer display.Nice work.


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Nov 3, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 894822
> 
> View attachment 894823




Had the exact sled about 1963-1964, those aluminum frames did not take downhill jumps too well.


----------

